

MzScheme Renaming files: Competing with Perl, Python and Ruby - nickb
http://neverfriday.com/blog/?p=31

======
cstejerean
The title of this makes it sound like MzScheme actually can compete with
Python when it comes to renaming files. It very well could do so just fine if
you rename files all day long and write some libraries for yourself to do use
for this. If that's the case it can probably be solved more beautifully in
Scheme or Lisp than Python.

